# cut my dog - did I screw up?



## Lefty (Sep 20, 2008)

My lab's womanizing and howling has recently gotten out of control. my wife and kids can't handle him anymore. Today I finally gave in and neutered him. What changes can I expect? Will he still have the same hunting drive? What is ya'll's experience? I'm taking him to MT in 3 weeks. Will he be ready??


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I have always done it when they are young and they have turned out great; how old is he?


----------



## Lefty (Sep 20, 2008)

4


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

He will get revenge. You just never know when.


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

In my experiences,at 4 years old and getting cut, it doesn't change the dog a whole lot. People say all sorts of things about takin away aggression, them not mounting anymore, and it takes their drive away. In my opinion, it's bullsh!t. I cut all my dogs young so i don't have to worry about accidental breeding and that's about the only reason. To me, it sounds like the problems your having could have been delt with some time and work. I bet he'll still womenize when he gets feelin better. As for the 3 weeks til montana, you'll have to play it by ear. Young dogs are good after a week and older days take alittle longer. Just watch the wound and how he's feelin. Good luck and happy hunting.


----------



## GSPonPoint (Sep 24, 2008)

All my dogs get the old snip snip! I've never seen a change in behavior. I've snipped them when there young and they still hump each other and they still raise their leg to pee. You should see no ill affect in the bird drive department.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

yfzduner450 said:


> In my experiences,at 4 years old and getting cut, it doesn't change the dog a whole lot.


I would second this comment. There is an ongoing debate, even among veterinarians, about certain aspects of neutering. There are 2 main camps:

1) Early neutering (usually before 6 months of age). The advantage here is that many of the unwanted behaviors can be avoided entirely or greatly decreased. There are some potential downsides too - early neuter dogs tend to grow taller (sex hormones aid in closure of growth plates at puberty). Studies have shown an increase in cruciate ligament problems and decreased bone density associated with this practice.

2) Neutering between 1st and 2nd year. Many feel that allowing the dog to achieve its normal growth levels and develop typcial muscle mass is the better approach. Some of the behavioral advantages can still be achieved, but not at the expense of bone density or increased overall height.

By the age you are mentioning, I think these habits have already been formed for the most part. I've never heard of neutering having an effect on the hunting drive of a dog, which is heavily dependent on the trainer/owner reinforcing natural instincts.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I neutered my Lab when he was a little over two years old. He hasn't changed one bit other than he doesn't try to get out anymore when a neighborhood female is in heat. He's still lean and hunts with enthusiasm. He still marks, but sometimes when hunting he'll empty all the way out when he hits the ground and then keeps his mind on the game. If anything, it's made my Lab a better bird dog.


----------



## Lefty (Sep 20, 2008)

great to hear. hope I have the same experience.


----------



## shootemup (Nov 30, 2008)

i wouldnt expect much of a behavior change.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

He lost some weight is all!!!!

Watch his diet. The only ill effect at 4 that can happen is he can gain fat.... Guessing your dog was lean before. 

He might not care about the ladies anymore but he might howl... Dogs do that! So don't but most do just to let others know they just had thier nuts cut off!!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## RedNeck (Jan 6, 2010)

Loke said:


> He will get revenge. You just never know when.


2 words " -)O(- SICK BALLS"


----------



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

shouldnt have any affect on his drive or hunting.....it will mean you might have to watch the feed more closely as neutered dogs sometimes put on the pounds.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

My dog is 3, and will be 4 this February. I had him neutered at the beginning of august. I don't know if he has gained any weight, but it sure doesn't look like it. He is still very active and still gets aggressive when our little chihuahua/ pom mix tries to eat out of his food bowl.


----------



## Pintail Retrievers (Jul 21, 2010)

I have talked with numerous owners of top level FT dogs who had their dogs fixed for various reasons and still manage to compete at the same high levels they did before. 

A lot of people will claim that weight gain is a result of spaying/neutering but as already mentioned that is called over feeding and under exercising. Do your research on that, the results are surprising. I have a female who just turned 3 who was spayed prior to her first cycle, no issues with weight what so ever, she lives at 65lbs.

Pros to spaying: Never have to worry about hunting/ hunt testing around her cycles 
Cons: This particular dog I own has turned out to be one heck of a competitor and now I would love some offspring from her. 

Also, another finding I have come across concerning females is urine incontinence that presents with age. Their are lots of research articles out their that can be found with a simple google search on this topic.

Kory


----------



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

there are health benefits to spaying a dog if you dont have intentions of breeding....a vet told me it is a very good idea to do to reduce the risk of cancer if certain areas of the dog.


----------

